# What are you craving the most RIGHT NOW?



## Jadelm

*WARNING: Do not read any further if you are hungry cos I garuntee this thread will drive you crazy!!!​*

I reeeeeeeeally want a chicken Pot Noodle!! Mum's just gone to the shops :happydance: (not to get me one, she was going anyway, I WISH I was that spoilt heehee)

What are you craving? xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

sounds really weird.. but i have a smell craving not a food craving.. are they even normal? but the smell of the washing macheine and fresh washing.. no idea.. but i could sit next to it and sniff it :blush:
xxxx


----------



## somegirl

Waffles with butter and syrup!!! I can eat them anytime no matter how nauseous I am there so good! Everything tastes better to me ever since I got pregnant! Lol


----------



## EmandBub

i'm craving fish and chips :blush:
xxx


----------



## Adrienne

Beignets. I had some last night, and I can't stop thinking about them. :rofl:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh everyone craves all these yummy foods, and stuff - why is mine so weird?! :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

alex you're just cooler than we are :rofl:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahaha, ohh i am.. seriously thoughh at this rate i'm gunna end up putting my telly next to my wahsing machiene so i can sniff it :wacko: but it smells soooo mmmmmm lovelyy!! :) 
helppp please?! i had a little craving a little while ago, for eating wash tablets, but that's goneish.. phew!! now it is purely the smell!! maybe something in my mind is telling me i'm too messy!! :shock:
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

doesn't it mean you're body needs something? like if you're craving something you have a defficiency? :rofl:
you're so strange! 
xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Allier dont worry, I nearly tasted the lemon fairy liquid last week :haha:

My main craving this week is fanta fruit twist!? Oh and I still stand by what Ive said since I got my BFP, 'Baby likes cake!' :D xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

I WANT AN ORANGE ICE LOLLY!! But we dont have a freezer atm :( 
P.s, Alex u strange girl lol, have u got the fairy baby in that belly!? xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ohh i havee!! haha!!.. 
ahhh least i don't wanna eat them any more though i guess.. OH was like "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" the other dayy when i was tempted to eat wash tablets.. :nope: 
i really love the smell of washing machiene thoughh!! 
owww poor you sophie.. i get that too.. ice lolly's/ general ice.. mmm!! :) 
maybe wash powder flavoured ice lollys? ahh i feel like something out of harry potter - next it'll be ear wax flavoured jelly beans mmm yummy!! :haha:
xxxxx


----------



## RachelRae

Pickles Pickles Pickles!

That's all I want to eat! All I crave is salt! :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

has pregnancy combined with no sleep made you a little loopy hon? :haha:
xxx


----------



## emmylou209

cookies and pringles!!! got the pringles but wrong flavor:cry:


----------



## EmandBub

i really want cheese.. :dohh:
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

mmmm cheeeeeeese. i love cheeeesee. Alex i know what you mean!! I crave smells sometimes too and just sit there and sniff :haha: The other day the bottle of Johnson's baby lotion caught be eye and I couldn't get it out of my head so I just layered it on and kept getting nice whiffs of my baby lotioned self for the rest of the day :rofl:


----------



## Zebra Stars

yumm 
some crackers & chicken fillets


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub said:


> has pregnancy combined with no sleep made you a little loopy hon? :haha:
> xxx

ohhh yeahhh!! :thumbup: deffinatly.. least i don't actually wanna eat the washing machiene itself though or something.. deary me.. 
Cummon bubbba.. nearly timeee for you to come - mummy can't deal with these weirdo cravings any moreeee!!!! :sleep:


Anddd woop!! jade, so glad i'm not the only one round here!! hahaha... so weird.. i thought you had to crave food.. but it's deffinatly a craving haha!! 
xxxx


----------



## pansylove

mmmmmmyom toblerone :)


----------



## abbSTAR

OMG! i really wanna FRAP :cry:!

the caramel one omg omg omg ! yummmmmmmmmmmmm :sad2:


----------



## pansylove

what's frap?!


----------



## Jadelm

pansylove said:


> what's frap?!

:shrug: yeah what is that? x


----------



## abbSTAR

OMG! have you never heard of a frap? like frapaccino ? form starbucks? they are soo yumm, its like crushed ice and caramel and cream and things and there's a strawberrys and cream one too and loads of others! you HAVE to try them seriously! especially in this hot weather! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

frappaccino's (sp)?
starbucks? mmmmm :) i love those!
xx


----------



## RachelRae

Omg! I LOVE frappachinos! I usually get the caramel, but strawberrys and cream is really good too! I could really use one of those right now! <3


----------



## abbSTAR

RachelRae said:


> Omg! I LOVE frappachinos! I usually get the caramel, but strawberrys and cream is really good too! I could really use one of those right now! <3

i soooo wish i lived near one!
i could just drink one aaaaaaaall day long :cloud9:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I've completley gone off most things now i'm pregnant! My appetite was mad before, but now it's really....choosey.
I especially can't stand sweets and chocolate and ice cream :wacko: bleh!

BUT I'm thinking poppadoms with mango chutney!!!!!!!!! YUM! And curry in general!

And pickles!

Must be because i'm having a boy! Hehe they say boys make you go off sweet things and crave savoury things! 

Yum yum yum :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

CHEESE! :rofl:
oh dear
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

mmmm washing macheine.. right i better go put some washingg on, before i get told off :( haha!!! xxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I want this sandwich from a restaurant near me....

its a crispy chicken breast on a really tasty bun with some chipotle flavored mayo.....mmmm

its a 1,000 calorie sandwich tho, lmao. thats why ive only had them twice and can never finish them.


----------



## Desi's_lost

i really really want archie moore's chicken wings. BUT my mom is evil and though we were only ten minutes away the other day, she refuses to bring me...oh well. maybe tomorrow after my ultrasound i can talk her into it lol. that or shopping =]


----------



## RachelRae

abbSTAR said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Omg! I LOVE frappachinos! I usually get the caramel, but strawberrys and cream is really good too! I could really use one of those right now! <3
> 
> i soooo wish i lived near one!
> i could just drink one aaaaaaaall day long :cloud9:Click to expand...

I live down the street from one, they're everywhere here in the US.
I always get them when I'm traveling too! Like at the airport when I'm waiting for my flight. They're just so yummy <3


----------



## abbSTAR

RachelRae said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> i soooo wish i lived near one!
> i could just drink one aaaaaaaall day long :cloud9:
> 
> I live down the street from one, they're everywhere here in the US.
> I always get them when I'm traveling too! Like at the airport when I'm waiting for my flight. They're just so yummy <3Click to expand...

that's sooooo unfair! I wanna live in the U.S right now!
I get one EVERY time I go to Cardiff yum yum yum yum yum! ooooh and me nothing nicer just before a long flight... My mouths really starting to water now :'( x


----------



## emmylou209

Chicken pie from the chippy yummie x


----------



## RachelRae

abbSTAR said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> i soooo wish i lived near one!
> i could just drink one aaaaaaaall day long :cloud9:
> 
> I live down the street from one, they're everywhere here in the US.
> I always get them when I'm traveling too! Like at the airport when I'm waiting for my flight. They're just so yummy <3Click to expand...
> 
> that's sooooo unfair! I wanna live in the U.S right now!
> I get one EVERY time I go to Cardiff yum yum yum yum yum! ooooh and me nothing nicer just before a long flight... My mouths really starting to water now :'( xClick to expand...

Man, my mouth is too! Ha, yeah. There really good to have, it wakes you up just like that! But there a looot of calories. I haven't drank any since being pregnant because of the caffeine and probaly won't after I deliver because I'll be workin off the baby weight! hahah, :flower:


----------



## Jadelm

I wanted cake earlier real bad but then I ate some choc biscuits and didn't want the cake anymore cos I was all sugared out.. but now the sugar has ran out and now I REALLY REALLY REEEEEALLY want cake. Damnit I should have known better than to try and trick a craving :dohh: 

I don't have any cake OR any choc biscuits now :cry: x


----------



## EmandBub

right now i feel quite sick 
so i don't seem to be craving anything
all the better tbh
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

chinese!x


----------



## EmandBub

oo elle good one
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Still cake.. :( Might have to take a walk to the shops in the morning.. ready for the Eclipse special on GMTV.. or This Morning or whatever it is!! **nerd** x


----------



## Leah_xx

Was Craving Chinese last night and mom ordered it.
I am cravong crackers with cream cheese on them with colby jack cheese.
Might have to go get me some now


----------



## ShelbyLee

I had my OH drive to the store and get me a vanilla cake with vanilla buttercream icing... and made him go back when he forgot my lemonaid.. hahha

i love it.. he doesnt even complain. :happydance:


----------



## Embo

Big Yellow Sponges, the ones you wash your car with... Mmmm there so good, I haven't yet tried to eat it but its tempting! and Wallpaper paste its so cold and glupy looks ace, I just would love a bath in it!


----------



## Jadelm

STILL cake. I need to go to the shops, but can't go til after bloody two. I WANT CAAAAAAAKE!!!!! x


----------



## Brionybaby

Been craving mint choc chip ice cream lately but nowhere sells it near me its torture! And salt an vinegar pringles oh my gosh i really want them now, and tesco cheese savoury sandwiches i tried making them myself and there just not the same as the ones in plastic triangles! x


----------



## baby.moo

I've been craving a bacon egg and cheese bagel with a hashbrown from McDonalds for like 3 days.. lol I'll be getting it tomorrow!


----------



## emmylou209

cookies again 2day so i got bored and went and got sum hehe


----------



## EmandBub

cheese again
and runny egg! :dohh:
it's not fair :haha:
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

WOOOO I GOT CAAAAAAKE :happydance: 
Feel sick now though :dohh: it's typical haha x


----------



## Shabutie

Orange Capi-suns and lolly pops are what I could live on right now. Lol.


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo I love Capri suns. You should freeze them then you get double the craving satisfaction :haha: x


----------



## Shabutie

Haha, we did that a few weeks back, but they just didnt taste the same, and it took me ages to eat/drink it all. lol 

xXx


----------



## xSophieBx

Fish n chip shop, CHIPS! Yum Yum xx


----------



## EmandBub

cake :blush:
xx


----------



## Jadelm

I've eaten almost 500 calories purely in cake today :haha: I could eat that much again but I daren't lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Peach slices & icecream!
I had them every night for dessert in hospital :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

it's really tasty though!
i never know when to stop myself :blush:

i'm so glad you're OK Donna!
& that babe decided to stay a little while longer
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> it's really tasty though!
> i never know when to stop myself :blush:
> 
> i'm so glad you're OK Donna!
> & that babe decided to stay a little while longer
> xxx

Thanks :)

I am just so worried that something will happen & I won't notice or that I am going to have to go in 100 times and it be nothing lol.
I've been crying so much aswel, it's unreal! Feel sorry for my OH!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww hon
i'm sure she will come when she's ready
& everything will be OK

:hugs: from me and babe 
xxxx


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

*Ice cream Yummmy!! *


----------



## xprincessx

i want some chocolate milk =( x


----------



## xprincessx

or a mcdonalds lol x


----------



## totallyashley

Cheese and onion crisps!!!


----------



## EmandBub

janet you've made me want maccie d's!
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

mmmm sausage and egg mcmuffin. mmmmmmm.


----------



## Shabutie

Wotsits... Prawn cocktail, cheese and flamin' hot. LOVE LOVE LOVE them.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: jade that's exactly what i want right now!
a nice maccie brekkie :-D
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

mmmmm I REALLY want one!! Might have to go into town early to get one.. sucks they stop serving it after breakfast time!! What time do they stop 10am?xxx


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

*a happy meal*:blush::haha:


----------



## EmandBub

it's stupid how they stop after
i thought it was 11!!
xx


----------



## newmommy23

omg I want a pepperoni pizza! the whole thing! and steak quesadillas....


----------



## rjb

granola bar :D


----------



## vintage

the mcdonalds by me stop serving breakfast at 10.30am :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

how close is it Char? :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Mmm that's cool then I can go into town just one hour earlier than I need to on Wednesday (got Jobseekers thingy *sigh*) and I can get one :happydance: .. this is next wednesday though... as in not the one coming :( lol. 

I ate the other half of my cake for breakfast.. the whole half a cake.. I feel quite ashamed :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: eating for to huh?
xx


----------



## Jadelm

haha exactly!! So technically I only ate a quarter of the cake.. in fact I think I only ate an 8th.. Evie is just being a super greedy fat baby and ate all the rest *sigh*


----------



## vintage

EmandBub said:


> how close is it Char? :rofl:
> xxx

20 mins :thumbup: & guess what....
i had one today :blush: my food baby ate it alll...........

x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
should've taken me with you!!
i'm hungry now
all of a sudden i really want more cake
xxx


----------



## vintage

you're welcome to come Em!!

look on ellie's thread, i took a photo of what i bought Aimee''s bubs :blush: what i told you about on text x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: let me waddle to the Midlands then!
i saw, love them hon
xxx


----------



## vintage

:thumbup:
i'll arrange you a jetpack instead of waddling,
right Jade i'm sorry for taking ur thread OT xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh, i love mc donalds breakfasts - but it's not a pregnancy thingg.. i've always loved them... mmmmm.. one near my OH's house finishes breakfast at 11!! :) mmm..
xxxx


----------



## vintage

i've always loved them too allier :blush: x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, phewww, least i'm not the only one - but i can't blame it on pregnancy.. just gunna have to avoid them once she's here.. else i'll never lose the weight :cry:
xxxx


----------



## vintage

aww i'm sure u'll get ur body back in no time hun :kiss: xx


----------



## Jadelm

I've always loved them too! Mmmmm... every time I look at this thread it makes me want one :haha: I actually don't want anything right now which is totally a first! x


----------



## EmandBub

send the jet pack over!!
i want my maccie ds! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## rjb

salad dressing. not salad. just the dressing.


----------



## Jadelm

I want a pork pie!! Had a fry up today and it was HEAVEN :cloud9:


----------



## bbyno1

mars bar with a tea!x


----------



## EmandBub

crackers..
xxx


----------



## xprincessx

a mcdonalds burger...had to have goodfella's pizza instead but i hate their cheese topping so had to peel it off lmao x


----------



## Sarah10

I want some jelly babies!


----------



## Jadelm

I wanted sweet and sour chicken from the chinese.. and so my mum bought me sweet and sour chicken from the chinese :D I love her so much right now!!! x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: what's your secret?
i've been trying to get Luke to get me cheese crackers from the corner shop 
but he's too lazy!!
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Well it was sort of a trade.. I made it sound super delicious so she really wanted it too.. and then I said I'd walk round and get it (only round the corner literally 2 mins if that) if she paid :haha: x


----------



## xSophieBx

Tangfastic Haribos - yum yum xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: guys are so lazy!!
i'm meant to have an excuse for not waddling down to the shops :dohh:
xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Oh I could eat chinese right now all this talk of chinese food.

But what I would love right now is a KitKat! But its near midnight :(


----------



## Jadelm

Mmmm I have these little mini Time Out bars that are weeeellllll yummy I can't stop eating them!! Luckily they're only like 80 calories each or something which I think is quite good for chocolate? x

EDIT: Oh and I totally forgot to say!! Last night I actually woke up through cravings!! I've been craving fizzy orange stuff for months now and I woke up at like 4am just straight away was like omg I need some! Luckily we had some or I don't know what I would have done!! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: cravings have taken over our lives!!
xxx


----------



## jennieandbump

pancakes :D


----------



## vinteenage

I've been wanting kit kats since they started airing that new commercials.

OH said he'd bring a cannoli home from work, so now all I want is one of those!


----------



## bbyno1

spaghetti bolognaise which im waiting for my mum to cook lol x


----------



## emmylou209

i had these welsh waffle things on holiday two thin waffles with caramel in the middle yummy spesh if warmed up but 2 messy


----------



## EmandBub

i shouldn't stalk this thread! :rofl:
it's making me dribble
x


----------



## emmylou209

its trouble and im hungry which makes it worse


----------



## Jadelm

EmandBub said:


> i shouldn't stalk this thread! :rofl:
> it's making me dribble
> x

I was just thinking the same thing!! I'm torn between all the yummy things that people have just said.. even though I don't know why I'm thinking about it because I don't have any of them!! Just gonna munch on another Time Out bar thingy :thumbup: x


----------



## EmandBub

what ones are they?? :dohh:
i need to go and stuff my face with cake or something, else i'll cry reading the next couple of posts :haha:
xx


----------



## emmylou209

chocolate or toffee cake


----------



## EmandBub

toffee cake.. !! :D
making me drool again! :haha:
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Chocolate brownies!


----------



## emmylou209

brownies yummie


----------



## EmandBub

Donna why are you doing this to me?
:rofl:
i'm going to have to ignore this thread!
but temptation is getting the best of me :dohh:
x


----------



## Jadelm

EmandBub said:


> what ones are they?? :dohh:

What was this aimed at? Confused me :haha: x


----------



## EmandBub

those bar things hon! :haha:
x


----------



## FayDanielle

Jaffa cakes :)
x


----------



## Jadelm

EmandBub said:


> those bar things hon! :haha:
> x

Aaaah I thought so but didn't want to answer in case it was about something completely different :haha: They're like two thin wafers with like a layer of rippled chocolate in between (like you get in a Twirl) and then coated in chocolate. And it's Cadburys so it's WELL yummy. 

I want jelly. Strawberry jelly.. with little bits of fruit in it.. mmmmm


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you have so many cravings it's unbelievable! :haha:
poor girl 
& mm that sounds so good!!!!
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Haha I knooooooow :rofl: I think most of it is just greedyness but there are a few genuine cravings in there lol x


----------



## AyaChan

I'm craving Egg fried rice and sweet and sour chicken balls, and I'm not even pregnant!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i don't know what i'll do when i'm not!
i won't have the excuse of 'eating for two'! 
xx


----------



## Jadelm

AyaChan said:


> I'm craving Egg fried rice and sweet and sour chicken balls, and I'm not even pregnant!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

That's EXACTLY what I had last night :D and a spring roll. It was amaaaaaaazing :thumbup:


----------



## AyaChan

everytime I hear spring roll it makes me think of Lauren(suprisebump_x) because whenever I used to mention chinese to her she'd crave them :haha:

xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: how is she doing?? 
she had Riley a couple of months ago right? :D
xx


----------



## Jadelm

He's adorable!! I love watching her videos of him :haha: x


----------



## AyaChan

shes doing great, and so's riley :D

He's so gorgeous haha :D

Jade I havent watched the videos yet, you reminded me that I need too :D

xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww i bet he's beautiful
glad they're both doing well! :-D
x


----------



## Shabutie

Sizzeling King Prawn McCoys crisps so off Oh has gone to get some :)


----------



## xprincessx

everything...just food! cant stop eating today lol


----------



## Jadelm

I need my fizzy orange fix :cry: I have gone without it for.. approx. 14 hours now :cry: x


----------



## Shabutie

Ooo I went through a stage of just drinking orange fanta. Then it went on to orange capri suns lol


----------



## Jadelm

Yeah I hated orange flavoured stuff before I got pregnant but my one true non-stop craving has been for anything fizzy and orange, from fanta and tango to cheapy stuff or lucozade!! I don't even care as long as it's orange and fizzy!! Lol. And orange Callipos too.. mmmm x


----------



## rainbows_x

KFC Hot-Rods!

OH is a manager at KFC, I text him asking to bring me home some, I hope he does!


----------



## Youngling

I want a burger king now
xx


----------



## Jadelm

rainbows_x said:


> KFC Hot-Rods!
> 
> OH is a manager at KFC, I text him asking to bring me home some, I hope he does!

OMG I'm toooo jealous!!! I LOVE KFC, but the nearest one to me is like an hour away in a town I never go to :cry: 
When I was in student accom there was one literally oppposite my front door = best year of my life :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

blue wkd believe it or not lool
been craving that from day 1 but so proud i havnt touched it:Dx


----------



## samface182

right now.. strongbow cider lol. ive went through the whole pregnancy without touching it though. go mee! lol.

aaand a big fat, chocolatey, saucy, creamy chocolate cake.. mmmmmmmm..

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Dam I shouldnt of opened this thread.. Im craving a kfc wrap thing now! Someone is gonna have to sneak me in some junk food to the hosp cos there is noooooooo way im eating hospital food lol xx


----------



## Raspberries

I really want some lucozade, the orange one, I've had the fizzy orange craving too but Fanta ZERO is not the same as Fanta, my mum is clueless. :haha:

Also... I have a very odd embarrassing craving... I have a chocolate labrador called Shelby and she has really soft ears... and they make me want to suck/lick them. :dohh:
I haven't for the record, I think that's verging on animal abuse lol, instead I just stroke them against my cheek when she's asleep... :blush:


----------



## Jadelm

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHA :rofl: the labrador ear things made me laaaaugh sooo much!! Bless you!! It's quite cute really.. once you get past the weirdness :haha:

Mmm Sam you made me want a chococalte fudge cake from Walkabout.. anyone who's not had one try it it's AMAAAZING x


----------



## Youngling

Raspberries said:


> Also... I have a very odd embarrassing craving... I have a chocolate labrador called Shelby and she has really soft ears... and they make me want to suck/lick them. :dohh:
> :

Haha i love that :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ellie I have been craving blue WKD soooo bad, I wonder if they do a non-alcoholic version?!

And yeah having OH work at KFC is great, I didn't get my hotrods :( but he bought me 2 legs and a thigh :) 
I want some Guilian cocolates now!


----------



## Raspberries

I made the mistake of telling my mum, because I was a little worried it was odd, and hoped she'd have a few kind, reassuring, motherly words of advice for me.

"I'm not leaving you alone with the dog anymore!" was the response I got. :growlmad:


----------



## emmylou209

Raspberries said:


> "I'm not leaving you alone with the dog anymore!" was the response I got. :growlmad:

lmao 

kit kat chunchy or sum revels


----------



## Jadelm

Mmmmmmmm I have just eaten sausage and chips and gravy from the chippy YUM and now have a little bowl of those goooorgeeeousss Jellybean Factory gourmet jelly beans!! I love them, they're so addictive! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I want pie & chips form the chippy!

We haen't got much food in and I dunno when we are next getting the delivery :(
May have to be nice to OH & ask him to go chippy!


----------



## stefni_x

_Right now im craving a chicken curry & fried rice from the chinese just about to phone one  x_


----------



## vinteenage

I really want a twist ice cream cone covered in rainbow sprinkles. I'm willing to wish listeria, but OH isnt taking me. :(


----------



## AriannasMama

I crave lots of ice cold water, lol. I love it!


----------



## AriannasMama

I need to learn british slang, cause half the time i have no idea what you ladies are talking about :haha:


----------



## Jadelm

Heehee what don't you get? I was talking to Amygwen about stuff like this the other day and I couldn't believe some of the stuff that she didn't even get!! And I can't believe you guys don't use vinegar apparently?!!! x


----------



## EmandBub

ice!
x


----------



## AriannasMama

More than half of what I read on here, I am like "huhh? whats a chippy shop or a meat pie" lol

Idk we use vinegar for some things, I get it on my sandwich at subway, but I guess we dont use it on a lot of stuff.


----------



## EmandBub

vinegar on sandwiches? :S
chippy shop, as in a fish and chip shop? 
do you guys not have them up there?
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Aaah that's like vinegar as in salad dressing though right? I mean like proper chip shop vinegar :D LOVE IT. Haha soo odd.. a meat pie is just a pie with meat in it!! And chippy is a fish and chip shop :thumbup: 
Mmm just seen your in chicago and it made me want a chicago town pizza :haha: x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Jade like in the adverts?!
x


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah like salad dressing vinegar on a sandwich, lol.

Ok so a meat pie like a shepards pie? or just the pie shell and meat? lol.

I am not a fan of deep dish pizza, too much cheese and sauce for me .


----------



## vinteenage

We dont have fish and chip places here, fish and chips are on menus at like diners but we dont have little stands like you guys have.


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish we did, lol. Most towns have little pubs though that they try to make like a euro place.


----------



## Jadelm

Haha yeah like the advert :haha: 

No not like a shepards pie.. like a pie as in when it's all pastry in a shell and then inside it's like beef and gravy and onions and things.. omg do you guys not have PIES?! x


----------



## vinteenage

Jade, the only pies that are super common here are fruit pies and pumpkin pies. Chicken pot pies are the only common meat pie.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it's so weird how different everything is up there!
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Some places have a pastry type thing with all that in it but its not in a pie you can hold it to eat, but that pie sounds good :p.

I also get confused when you guys talk about cribs and cotbeds, lol. but what I got is that here a cradle is what you guys call a crib and a crib is what you call a cotbed.


----------



## Jadelm

OHMYGOD!! I CAN'T get over the fact you guys don't have pies!! I thought just like EVERYWHERE had pies!! :rofl: This is really baffling me! 

Here's a nice pie for you :flower:
 



Attached Files:







steak-pie.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jadelm

:O I just thought... does this mean you have things that we don't have?!?!! xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Haha probably but I'm not sure what!


----------



## AriannasMama

That looks very tasty :D


----------



## Jadelm

Actually I think you're less likely to have things that we don't have simply because we have SO much american tv over here.. like I don't even notice the difference between america and uk cos i watch so much american tv!! I totally get all your slang and stuff :haha: You need to start watching more Eastenders over there! You'd soon learn all about pies and things :rofl: x

EDIT: I know.. I actually looked through quite a few pages of pics on google cos I wanted to find one that looked tastey enough to appeal to our pie-less friends across the pond :haha: x


----------



## vinteenage

Haha, UK things aren't aired over here, and if they are they're generally older sitcoms like ones from our parent's generation.


----------



## Jadelm

Aw poor you.. not that you're missing out much.. that's why we watch so much american stuff!! But the one thing I like about british tv is that it's a lot more real than american stuff sometimes. Like UK Wife Swap and Supernanny and stuff like that are completely genuine whereas it bugs me watching the US ones cos they always have 'some scenes have been shot for entertainment purposes' and it sorta ruins the whole point of it being reality tv you know? I was so sad when I realised The Hills wasn't actually all that real :cry: x


----------



## AriannasMama

I hate that super nanny show. In my opinion, bad kids are the end result of bad parenting. I work in a clothing store and see little kids taking clothes off the walls/tables and throwing it all over the place, I never did that when I was little because I knew better. Some parents just dont pay any attention to their kids when they are shopping and it drives me up the f-ing wall.


----------



## Jadelm

mrs.stokes said:


> I hate that super nanny show. In my opinion, bad kids are the end result of bad parenting. I work in a clothing store and see little kids taking clothes off the walls/tables and throwing it all over the place, I never did that when I was little because I knew better. Some parents just dont pay any attention to their kids when they are shopping and it drives me up the f-ing wall.

OMG REALLY?! I LOVE THAT SHOW!! To be fair she does say it's never the kids faults it's always the parents. But she seems to go softer on the US parents.. maybe cos they think US people will like her more maybe? She's pretty harsh to the UK parents and I love it! Plus her methods really do work, I will totally be having a naughty chair :haha:

This thread has gone well off topic..

I am currently craving.. nothing for once! xx


----------



## AriannasMama

No I just hate seeing those horribly behaved children and the parents never understand why they are bad. Well its cause your not doing something right!!! lol

and yes it has gone off topic, I want a cheeseburger and some nice salty fries.


----------



## jessmckeiver

https://img809.imageshack.us/img809/84/strawberries615.jpg


With cream :) i had some earlier at my nans and now i want more! :( haa :flower: xx​


----------



## Jadelm

Mmmm I like strawberries with vanilla ice cream :) not a fan of cream though..

That cheeseburger thing is gonna come back to haunt me I can tell.. I love cheeseburgers.. It's not making me crave one now but it will stick in my subconcious and then just pop up right at a time when I have zero access to cheeseburgers lol.


YAY I finally get my sausage and egg Mcmuffin when I go into town tomorrow :happydance: xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I love mcdonalds breakfast, but I am never up early enough for it, lol.


----------



## samface182

i want a pie now! 

i HATE this thread but LOVE it at the same time :rofl:
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

more crackers! :dohh:
x


----------



## jessmckeiver

my OH is a manager at Mcdonalds :blush: and everytime hes working early i take him purposly so i get a breki lol. He gets it discounted :happydance: or if hes worked nights (cos ours is 24hrs) he does 9pm-6am i pick him up then too for a breki. I swear my babies gunna come out a Mcdonalds cos thats all i eat. MCDONALDS FOOD :dohh: Only cos he gets it so cheap thou :haha: Im gunna be a right fat ass when i've gave birth and babies first meal will be Mcdonalds lmao!! Nah i lie.. But serious, i've gota cut down biiiiiiig time :blush:


EDIT: I forgot to put what i was craving, co-co pops :) I've just had a bowl of them and want moreeee! I never ate cereals ever, until i was in hospital for a week, week before last and they force fed me breki and thats what i had. I've took a right shine for them since and cant stop eating them.. NOM NOM :)


----------



## stefni_x

_I realllllyyyy could go one of these right now 



_
 



Attached Files:







amd_burger.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmandBub

oo what are you doing to me!! :dohh:
x


----------



## Jadelm

I told you that cheeseburger would come back to get me!! I went into town too late so didn't get my mcmuffin and went for lunch there instead and instead of going for my usual chicken burger I decided to go for the big feasty cheeseburger WITH bacon.. and honestly I dunno why I do it cos I like normal cheeseburgers but I HATE mcdonalds and burgerking ones.. but yeah so I got one and for the first half I was like mmmmmmmmmmmm yum.. then bite by bite I was just feeling sicker and sicker.. now the thought that I ate it makes me feel sick.. that picture makes me feel sick! Never eating one ever again, I'll stick with my mcmuffins and my chickens thank you very much mr. mcdonald!

Aaaaaanyway.. hmmm... I had something to add but I can't remember it now lol xx


----------



## Jadelm

oops double post x


----------



## emmylou209

gravy but chippy gravy with vinigar


EDIT bangers and mash for dinner YAY!!!!!


----------



## stefni_x

Bump :D , I Love This Thread Lol , x


----------



## RachelRae

Pickles pickles pickles! <3


----------



## Jadelm

Mmmmm I had chicken kievs for tee it was effing DELICIOUS x


----------



## EmandBub

i really want nachos :dohh:
stupid cravings!
i'm going insane!
:haha: guess i'll have to make do with a packet of crisps
x


----------



## Jadelm

I want some toast but made into a sandwich (but not a toasted sandwich :haha:) with ham and cheese in it.. mmmmmmm x


----------



## RachelRae

I just baked the best chocolate chip cookies ever! :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

heya rachel
mind sending some my way? 
:haha: 
x


----------



## RachelRae

Haha sure thing!
There delicious, <3 I was just in the mood, and this thread made me want them!


----------



## samface182

im gna go to bed just now.. and as SOON as i get up, im making cupcakes :haha:
mmm.. warm cupcakes for breakfast.
xx


----------



## RachelRae

Oh yum...that sounds SO good!


----------



## xprincessx

STILL want my burger - been wanting it since sunday =(


----------



## EmandBub

i want nachos :cry::cry::cry:
this is getting ridiculous!
x


----------



## xprincessx

yay - i get my burger TOMORROW!! cant wait x


----------



## bbyno1

i really want chocolate but cat eat it anymore coz it gives me badd heartburnn :S x


----------



## LizzieC

Just made myself noodles...I've been craving them for days!


----------



## Jadelm

POT NOODLE!!!!!! Again :haha: the kettle is boiling as we speak :thumbup: Although reading this has made me want a burger so might have to get one on the way to see.. ECLIPSE :dance: later YAY x


----------



## rainbows_x

Cheesey chips!

I haven't had them in soooo long!

x


----------



## RachelRae

I definately am in the mood for a burger, xx


----------



## KiansMummy

mc donalds strawberry milkshake yummmmmy xx


----------



## Jadelm

My burger was soooooooo good I might just have to get another one tomorrow :haha: x


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, you got a burger!? It's what I so need right now.
& some cheetos, yum. :)


----------



## EmandBub

omgg cheetos?
are those the cheesy ones?
xx


----------



## RachelRae

Yesss! <33
Those sound amazingg.


----------



## Tanara

haha i really want frenchy fris and mayo ... mmmm .... 

and beef jerky. i always crave beef jerky.


----------



## EmandBub

oh godd!!
i want those so bad now! :haha:
xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

right now potatoes and ketch up!


----------



## Tanara

This thread is making my Hungry... =( the OH is BBQ some steaks right now...


----------



## AngelzTears

I want M&Ms and milk. But I don't have any and I won't be to the store until Sunday, nooooooo! lol :haha:


----------



## aob1013

The birth.


----------



## stefni_x

im having bangers and mash with beans for dinner :D !


----------



## emmylou209

sticky toffee pudding with ice cream and custard x


----------



## rainbows_x

Green beans with anything really!

& a KitKat Senses!


----------



## xprincessx

only a couple of hours until i get my much needed and awaited burger!!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

I've got all the windows open atm and I can smell that someone is having a BBQ, thats what I'm craving right now!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## RachelRae

I still want my burger! I'm so hungry.


----------



## rainbows_x

I want a burger... I need OH to come home I have no money!

He might bring me home some food from work though! Mmm KFC :cloud9:


----------



## AyaChan

im *still* craving chinese, and have no money to buy one :(


----------



## RachelRae

Omg, that's what I want now..chinese <3


----------



## AyaChan

yummmm :cry:


----------



## RachelRae

Mouth watering..haha


----------



## AyaChan

what do you like from a chinese?

i LOVE sweet and sour chicken balls, egg fried rice and prawn crackers :D


----------



## stefni_x

Bumppy Bump :D:D !


----------



## Bride2Be

Chinese sounds pretty good right now but all I can eat is nachos! :dohh:


----------



## Jadelm

Mmmmmmmm chineeese!! I have the same as you Sash, sweet and sour chicken with egg fried rice. yummy. just had fish & chips though so I can live without it.. for now.. lol x


----------



## EmandBub

curry :dohh:
x


----------



## Jadelm

More chipshop chips.. :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

KFC popcorn chicken :D


----------



## EmandBub

omgg KFC!!!
x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm secretly hoping OH brings some back with him :haha:

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

is it still open past 12am?! :rofl:
x


----------



## Eskimobabys

Cannnnnnnnnnnnnndy!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ice! ice! ice! ice! ice! washing smell!! mm the smell of fresh washing!! mmm frozen wash tablets maybe? :winkwink: (even though they don't sound too appealing if i'm honest - i'd rather the two sperately)
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you girls are all crazy!
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> is it still open past 12am?! :rofl:
> x

He works there :haha:
He used to be my manager!

xxx


----------



## samface182

oh no, this thread has creeped it way up to the top! it never fails to make me hungry! lol.

im totally craving the smell of dettol. i want to drink it! lol xx


----------



## EmandBub

oo woow!
you used to work in KFC?
that's like the best job ever!
free fried chicken :haha:
it's heaven!
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

samface182 said:
 

> oh no, this thread has creeped it way up to the top! it never fails to make me hungry! lol.
> 
> im totally craving the smell of dettol. i want to drink it! lol xx

dettol of all things? :rofl:
why does no one seem to just crave chocolate or meat? 
you girls have to make it more interesting don't you? :haha:
xx


----------



## samface182

mmmmmmm.. but the smell of dettol is so good. i actually put a wee bit on my wrists the other night like perfume, so i could fall asleep sniffing it :blush:


----------



## Jadelm

I crave meat like a.. lion (mind block that is the most meat-eater thing I can think of) but I've always been like that so it's totally irrelevant to preggo cravings :haha: I was vegetarian once for a year and I detested every minute of it lol x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: sam! you crazy sheep!
what is going on with everyone this week?
a bunch of nutters :haha:
i couldn't ever be a veggie i love meat too much
:)
xx


----------



## Jadelm

samface182 said:


> mmmmmmm.. but the smell of dettol is so good. i actually put a wee bit on my wrists the other night like perfume, so i could fall asleep sniffing it :blush:

That made me lol so much I had to tell mum and now she's laughing loads too :haha: Mmmm she making me croquettes mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm x


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> oo woow!
> you used to work in KFC?
> that's like the best job ever!
> free fried chicken :haha:
> it's heaven!
> xxxx

Yeah haha, that's where me & OH met!
I used to love it, but ate way too much haha.

xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

samface182 said:


> mmmmmmm.. but the smell of dettol is so good. i actually put a wee bit on my wrists the other night like perfume, so i could fall asleep sniffing it :blush:

ahh sam - you make me feel better, i washed a blanket thingyyy, so it was damp and STUNK of washing powder then fell asleep with it, sniffing it whilst it was wet - gave me a fright when i woke up in the middle of the night cuddling a damp think mind you, thought my waters had gone.. but mm the smell!! :) 

but apparently i'm not the only weirdoo!! ;)
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i wish luke could work in KFC!
i'd love a nice coleslaw
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Haha well if you ever come to Devon I will get you a discount ;)

And I have a thing for the smell of fairy liquid, and my strawberry conditioner!

xxx


----------



## samface182

im proud of being a dettol sniffing weirdo ;)
haha.

god, even talking about dettol is giving me a feeling in my stomach. like i HAVE to go smell it just now, or i'll blow up! :haha:

chris used to work in kfc. he used to bring stuff home every night, to the point that i got so fed up with it. now i cant stand kfc! xx


----------



## divershona

i used to work there too, and as nice as it was to get free meals when ur working ... the menu gets rather limited after a while so u end up making up ur own kinda meals haha and just have bits of what u fancy lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

samface182 said:


> im proud of being a dettol sniffing weirdo ;)
> haha.
> 
> god, even talking about dettol is giving me a feeling in my stomach. like i HAVE to go smell it just now, or i'll blow up! :haha:
> 
> chris used to work in kfc. he used to bring stuff home every night, to the point that i got so fed up with it. now i cant stand kfc! xx

ahhhhh, nope i agree nothing wrong withh a bit of sniffing!! although i'd say dettol is worse than wash powder.. it's actually so weird.. to the point i cried the other day, cause my mum put my washing through :blush: 
xxxx


----------



## samface182

washing powder smells nice. but it isn't a strong enough smell for me lol.
when i walk in a public toilet, like a nice one that smells clean.. i go weak at the knees :haha:

im like OMMGGG that smells SO nice. my mum just kinda looks at me, like 'weirdooo!'

xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, ohh gawd.. it's weird.. it can't be like dried clothes with wash powder on.. it just doens't do it, has to be like the actual washing machiene or just washed soaking clothes.. i just sniff cause it's quite wiffy :) haha..

ahh we sound like right weirdoos.. my midwife said it's to do with something you miss, like maybe from childhood, or before you were pregnant - and she said sometimes cravings don't go.. but when i was little like a baby apparently i used to watch the wahsing machiene go round and round haha!! :haha: don't ask!! more intresting than telly!!
xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

cheese or super noodles :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^mmm roman noodlesssssssssssssss i love the spicy noodles! DANG and i just went to the store!


----------



## samface182

really? cos i remember i used to love the smell of the stuff that the janitor used in primary school to clean the toilets. maybe my cleaning smell cravings have something to do with that.

xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

samface182 said:


> really? cos i remember i used to love the smell of the stuff that the janitor used in primary school to clean the toilets. maybe my cleaning smell cravings have something to do with that.
> 
> xx

:rofl: mmmm.. it could do - that's so weird.. i have a crazy image of you stalking the school janitor now and then sniffing the toilets!! :haha: deary meee :dohh: 
ahhh yeahhhh.. apparently cravings are something you're lacking or something you once had and it's like making you need it for comfort type thing.. :) so maybe you got comfort out of the dettol? and i got it from watching the washing machiene? 
and everyone else is either lacking in certain foods or gets comfort out of them? 
oh and i get ice cubes too, but it's not as strong and think it's mainly because i need to drink more water :thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm still craving my KFC :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## samface182

ive started craving ice cubes the past few days. but right now i could go a piece n chips. mmmmm xx


----------



## stefni_x

i have been craving chicken balls & gravy (Dark, Soy Sauce Type) like mad ! :haha:


----------



## RachelRae

Mashed potatoes! :flower:


----------



## samface182

RachelRae said:


> Mashed potatoes! :flower:

omg, i craved them sooo much at the start :haha: xx


----------



## Jadelm

mmmmmm had fish and chips again today :haha:
now I want PIZZA :thumbup: 

oh I had cake too.. was goooooooooooooood x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

chocolate!! i am craving chocolate soooo much!! and the strange thing... the only time i would usually eat chocolate is before an exam, and on my period 

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

im eatting Key Lime Pie yeppers! :)


----------



## aob1013

The birth.


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^lol


----------



## aob1013

I just can't wait to get this over with :lol:

x


----------



## RachelRae

samface182 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Mashed potatoes! :flower:
> 
> omg, i craved them sooo much at the start :haha: xxClick to expand...

I know, I get them for my side at like every restaurant we go to! Ha,


----------



## rainbows_x

Mint & choc chip ice cream!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

rainbows_x said:


> Mint & choc chip ice cream!

literally about to tuck into one right now!!
lol

:thumbup:


----------



## divershona

rainbows_x said:


> Mint & choc chip ice cream!

freaky, i craved that earlier on so when dad went to tesco he got me some and im sat here eating a bowl of mint choc chip ice cream .... its got that squirty cream and strawberries on too because i fancied it lol


----------



## divershona

Eabha'sMum said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Mint & choc chip ice cream!
> 
> literally about to tuck into one right now!!
> lol
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

i already did :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

biggestt ice lolly in the worldd x


----------



## mayb_baby

Lemon Juice :)


----------



## RachelRae

bbyno1 said:


> biggestt ice lolly in the worldd x

I'm totally with you on this one! It's dying hot inside my house!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

aob1013 said:


> I just can't wait to get this over with :lol:
> 
> x

i bet! i cant wait either but ur a whole hell of a lot closer than me!


----------



## samface182

just thought i'd rub it in that i just had a kfc :lol:
xx


----------



## Jadelm

mmmmmmmmm I still want kfc. If only it wasn't so far away :cry: 
I want a pork pie lol x


----------



## newmommy23

I want steak! Luckily I'm eating a steak and provolone cheese sub atm. It's 10:30 am so don't judge me. :rofl:


----------



## Jadelm

I get to have chineeeeeeeese later :happydance: My ribs hurt :( x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

please i have ate a mini shepards pie, 4 sausages, and literally 6 pints of milk... heartbrn :dohh: 
if i havent broke the scales tonight it'll be a miracle xx


----------



## EmandBub

Peanut butter x


----------



## newmommy23

I need bacon...like right noooowwwwww


----------



## AriannasMama

I want chicken tenders and fries....or a big juicy burger....or biscuits and gravy.....lol.


----------



## EmandBub

cheerios :-/
x


----------



## emmylou209

strawberries, cream and chocolate sauce yum!! gone mad for these lately even thou i hated them as a kid strange wot pregnancy can do to u lol


----------



## Sophiiie

Pizza hut! A big fat bbq deluxe with cheese bites, garlic bread, chicken strips, profiteroles & fanta :) I'm not greedy, honest :D x


----------



## Jadelm

I can't stop drinking fizzy orang :dohh: xxx


----------



## stefni_x

im really craving lasagna ( picture added just to give ou the idea lol )
 



Attached Files:







lasagna_s600x600.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissMamma

Jadelm said:


> I can't stop drinking fizzy orang :dohh: xxx

Ahh! I was jsut going to post i was really craving a drink but didn't know what sort, then i read this and remembered i have some in my cupboard! YAY! :happydance: Thank you Jade :D


----------



## Jadelm

MissMammaToBe said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> I can't stop drinking fizzy orang :dohh: xxx
> 
> Ahh! I was jsut going to post i was really craving a drink but didn't know what sort, then i read this and remembered i have some in my cupboard! YAY! :happydance: Thank you Jade :DClick to expand...

Haha you're welcome :thumbup: I want noodles!! xxx


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh i have some of those in my cupboard too! :haha:
dont worry i wont steal all your cravings! I'm not even hungry! I have literally just gorged myself on every kind of goodie you can imagine! It was my brothers birthday so it was a one off! [until tomorrow when i eat all the leftovers :blush:]


----------



## Jadelm

I feel sick from a biiiig bottle of strawberry milkshake.. but my heartburn has gone :thumbup: x


----------



## Tanara

Im craving french fris, so im making fish and chips for supper.


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm craving soooo much right now!
I really want cheesy chips, chicken nuggets, ham & cheese crackers, brownies & apple Tango!
x


----------



## Tanara

mmm omg, that sounds soooo good Rainbows


----------



## pansylove

Mayonnaise :| i need mayo.


----------



## bbyno1

Doritos!x


----------



## Becca19

Ha ha im craving Ferrero Rocher chocolates or however you spell it and sesame snaps! well not really craving but i love those two things!


----------



## bbyno1

lol i call them sesame things bird food:haha:
i love em tho:Dx


----------



## rainbows_x

I want my brownies :growlmad:
x


----------



## RachelRae

I had a peanut butter cookie today it was great, :) now I want another one!


----------



## newmommy23

I really want pizza. but I just ate an entire baked potato, skin and all. :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

I really want pizza! But I just ate an entire baked potato with the skin and everything lol :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

tuna sandwich with sweetcorn and cucumber x


----------



## MissMamma

omg i hate this thread, i don't know why i read it! I just makes me so _huuuungry_ and i end up eating whatever crap's in the cupboards! Brownies sound sooooo good about now..xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'd lke some sour cream sauce... With anything!
Yuuuum!
:D
x


----------



## Shabutie

Hot sausage rolls dipped in bean juice!!!! Really badly!!!


----------



## EmandBub

apples!!
that was what i craved right at the beginning! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

i swear to god if i eat another orange i am gona be sick, but i cant seem to get enough of the taste.. and the smell... oh and the smell it leaves on your fingers...... :dohh:


----------



## divershona

TOAST !!!!!!!!!!

i've just eaten 6 slices of toast ... i can't finish 2 slices of bread (as a sandwich) when im really hungry but i can eat 6 slices of toast when im like hmmmm wonder whats in the fridge out of sheer boredom ! ... Wierd - that or im having a toast baby


----------



## divershona

Eabha'sMum said:


> i swear to god if i eat another orange i am gona be sick, but i cant seem to get enough of the taste.. and the smell... oh and the smell it leaves on your fingers...... :dohh:

OMG i love the smell of oranges ... but we've not got any :( have to make do with orange squash which is not the same :( )


----------



## Eabha'sMum

the wee manderin oranges, i got aaron to bring me in a bag of 10, and that was at 6... they are all gone :blush:
i loved them before, but this is intense like... i catch myself imagining eating one... psych refferal? :haha:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

i've become attached to the smell of nail varnish
i got a manicure about a week ago and sat there smelling all the bottles!
ended up going home and smelling the ones i've got
:blush: is that bad for baby?!
stupid questions i know
xx


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> i've become attached to the smell of nail varnish
> i got a manicure about a week ago and sat there smelling all the bottles!
> ended up going home and smelling the ones i've got
> :blush: is that bad for baby?!
> stupid questions i know
> xx

i dont know if it is bad for baby but i imagine iit would have similar effects to glue sniffing so maybe not the wisest idea ... but then again could be worse ... i have cravings for car tyres ... and i don't mean the smell ... i want to eat them :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

probably not... but i'd say you should expect a few calls from principals about not adhereing to the uniform code, with nail polish, in the future :haha:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: our school doesn't have a problem with that!
especially not in the older years :blush:
i was so happy i could wear whatever i wanted!
& have whatever random hair colour too!
xxxxx


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: our school doesn't have a problem with that!
> especially not in the older years :blush:
> i was so happy i could wear whatever i wanted!
> & have whatever random hair colour too!
> xxxxx

thats really lucky, my old school wouldnt even let you have highlights!!!!!!!


----------



## EmandBub

wtf?
what about free expression? ;-)
x


----------



## divershona

nah, the headmistress was a complete cow, and im not exaggerating ... she cancelled a school trip to the clothes show in birmingham that the textiles students were meant to be going on for part of their GCSE coursework research!!! purely because she "didnt see there was any reason to go when we could research online"

ermmmmm hello?!?!?!?!? we can research online but going to the clothes show meant that we could get current and up to date fashion ideas , plus it got us out of school for the day but we didnt argue that point with her lol ... still didnt get to go :(


----------



## EmandBub

sounds like a nasty piece of work :(
xx


----------



## Marlarky

Wow guys, that sucksss what would they do if you were pregnant in school if you cant even wear highlights or nailpolish?!?! Omg!! 

Anyways- Im craving pepperoncini . The mild light green peppers that they serve with salads?? I ate a whole bottle of them last night and this morning and I'm so paying for it now, but I still want them!!!


----------



## samface182

omg we were allowed to do anything in school! :haha:
as long as we wore our ties! xx


----------



## Jadelm

mmmmmm ham and cheese ginsters *drool*
i have no idea what yous are talking about so i'm just gonna think about my ginsters *nom nom nom* x


----------



## EmandBub

ginsters? 
what are those Jade? :haha: never heard of them
x


----------



## Adrienne

Sad. My picture won't work.


----------



## rainbows_x

Pizza!

I just put one in :D

x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: what was the picture of?
x


----------



## Adrienne

There we go. This is what I'm in the mood for!
 



Attached Files:







6a00d8341e061253ef00e54f1767be8834-640wi.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmandBub

oo my! where is it from?
do we have one in England? :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Adrienne

:rofl:

That's a chicken biscuit and hashbrowns from Chick-Fil-A, which is a Southern US fastfood chain. A lot of the Northern states don't even have them. But I'm glad we do down here, because I could eat there every meal. :haha:


----------



## Sarah10

I'm really craving a Mcflurry! Oh and anything Junk related would be good right now!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: chicken biscuit?
that sounds loverly! :haha:
xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

i want some cheese and potato pie!


----------



## Adrienne

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: chicken biscuit?
> that sounds loverly! :haha:
> xxxx

Pour a little ketchup on it, and it's ready to go! They are absolutely divine. And my preggo ass would be in the car on the way to get one right now if they hadn't just stopped serving breakfast for the day.


----------



## EmandBub

really? chicken biscuit huh
:rofl: sounds delish!
go for lunch!
x


----------



## Adrienne

I probably will go for lunch. :haha: Their chicken sandwiches are pretty incredible, too. And now that I've got myself thinking about all this chicken, I've got to have some.


----------



## EmandBub

I would but it's 4.30 here already
:rofl: chicken does sound really good right now
x


----------



## pinkribbon

Strawberries with tons of sugar, and anything that's foamy. Not to eat of course, I just have an obsession with Dove handwash and anything that foams like Fairy liquid or body wash. I feel like anything foamy is clean and I'm obsessed with the way the handwash smells. :haha: I'm a nutter!


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm gonna look through this thread for inspiration now :rofl:

I feel sick but hungry at the same time :/
x


----------



## becca'&amp;bump

Cheesy garlic bread! Mmmmmm x


----------



## Jadelm

Mmmmmm chicken. I love chicken. I could quite happily eat plain grilled chicken breasts all day long :cloud9:


----------



## rainbows_x

I really want a Cornetto!

I was in McDonalds today and now I am really regretting not getting a Cornetto McFlurry :(


----------



## vinteenage

I've wanted powdered sugar donuts for days.


----------



## AriannasMama

I'd like chicken tenders w/ ranch to dip them in, lol.


----------



## Jadelm

Chick chick chick chick chicken


----------



## samface182

lay a little egg for meeeeee


----------



## emmylou209

pineapple fritters from the chinese 


so i have some on the way :happydance:


----------



## Adrienne

Cake! I'm making FOB bake with me tonight. I can't decide what flavor I want, though.


----------



## emmylou209

lol chocolate is always good!!!


----------



## RachelRae

Chocolate cake sounds AMAZING! :)


----------



## Adrienne

I've considered chocolate, red velvet, strawberry, and funfetti. They all sound amazing, though. I just want to make all of them! :cake:


----------



## RachelRae

Through my pregnancy I've made strawberry and funfetti! Both were good. :)


----------



## emmylou209

choc n strawberry


----------



## Jadelm

samface182 said:


> lay a little egg for meeeeee

:rofl:


----------



## baby.moo

I want some cake. HUGE GERMAN CHOCOLATE CAKE and then a peice of strawberry cheese cake to wash it down haha.


----------



## Joyzerelly

Adrienne said:


> I've considered chocolate, red velvet, strawberry, and funfetti. They all sound amazing, though. I just want to make all of them! :cake:

What the hell are Red Velvet and Funfetti??:wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

Red velvet is chocolate cake thats colored red...funfetti is just plain white cake mix with dots of color in it, lol.


----------



## EmandBub

pizza.. but it's not even 9!
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Mini Cheddars! 

I love them at the mo!

x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

........... still oranges!!! haha.... xx


----------



## Adrienne

https://scrapetv.com/News/Images/kfc%20bucket%20of%20chicken.gif


----------



## AriannasMama

^^ yum! i cant get enough of chicken lol.


----------



## leopard print

chicken nuggets :cry: xx


----------



## Jadelm

OMG PIZZA... AND KFC... AND CHICKEN NUGGETS..
WHY DO I READ THIS DAMN THREAD?! WHY DID I START IT?! :rofl:

Ah well Mummy dearest is making my jacket potato & beans so that'll be niiice mmmm.

AND OMG :cry: my one true craving of fizzy orange.. because of my poorly kidneys I can now only have like a teeny ammount :cry: IT SUCKS. x


----------



## Nov2010Momma

chicken nuggets and grapes all day every day!!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Pizza :)

Hoping OH spoils me to one tonight!
x


----------



## Bride2Be

Granola cereal!


----------



## megan09

Ice cubes?? not very normal :s good job there is an ice maker downstairs hehe :D


----------



## MissMamma

omg ice cubes! Argh i wish every day we had an ice maker...sooo jealous!
I want a house. That is my craving. I want a nursery, and stairs, and space to store all the baby crap that seems to be accumulating!
Oh and ice cubes..xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Haha I crave Ice cubes too just eating a ice lolly though At the min and that's as nice xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Garlic baguette :D
There's one downstairs, having it for supper, yum!
x


----------



## RachelRae

Ice cream!! <3


----------



## Srrme

Fried Chicken! Before I fell pregnant I hated chicken. :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

lemons with salt and Tea That seems to be the Only craving i have ever


----------



## MissMamma

Spag bol..xx


----------



## amylou1992

TUC original. (salted biscuuits)


----------



## rainbows_x

Dairylea snack wrap!


----------



## abbSTAR

*Marshmallow log* :munch:!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

... still oranges!!! 
:dohh:

xx


----------



## EmandBub

apples again :dohh:
xxx


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

loaded mashed potatoes with the works. yum!


----------



## smatheson

Pizza!!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Cheesebuger and fries...yum!


----------



## Sarah10

Sweets of any sort!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

extremely weird.... but... *BONJELLA*?!
suppose its better than more oranges? :shrug:

xx


----------



## Srrme

Chocolate!


----------



## vpeterman720

macdonalds fries


----------

